
The $88T World Economy in One Chart - finphil
https://www.visualcapitalist.com/the-88-trillion-world-economy-in-one-chart/
======
pradn
GDP is an indicator of economic activity, and company revenue is, too. We can
compare those, albeit imprecisely. It's mindboggling that some of the largest
companies bring in more revenue than entire countries.

Walmart brings in ~$524 billion annually, more than the nominal GDP of all but
the top 25 countries. That's more than Nigeria, which has around 200 million
people!

~~~
umeshunni
Revenue, especially for retailers, is a weird things to measure. Walmart
essentially buys goods worth ~$400B and resells them for $524B with some value
addition (mostly around discovery and distribution). If we were to measure
them the same way we measure GDP, that would count as $124B.

As an example, Singapore is a major trade hub. In 2018, their exports were
$323B (or about $57K per capita). Their imports were, surprise surprise,
$323B. In other words, they are like Walmart for South and SE Asia where they
import products from China, US and Japan and redistribute them to Malaysia,
Indonesia, India etc.

